# Getting multiple LGDs to get along?



## stud40111 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am COMPLETELY new to all this. At this point, I don't have any livestock and am still in the process of buying some land. However, as each day goes on, I am getting closer and closer to realizing my dream of living away from the city and having my hobby farm. As such, before finally taking the plunge I am trying to educate myself as much as possible about what lies ahead.

It is for the preceding reason that I have come here to get some insights from those more experienced than I about LGDs.

I have been doing a lot of research and my main question is: how do you keep multiple livestock guardian dogs from fighting each other?

I ask this question because it seems that in most situation where you have a legitimate predator threat, e.g. bears, mountain lions, packs of coyotes, wolves, and feral dogs, it is recommended that one have at least two LGDs so that one is not "underdogged." However, my research on most LGD breeds leads me to believe that the more effective breeds have rather dominant, alpha temperaments AND are generally rather canine aggressive.

As such, how can one both run multiple LGDs and make sure that these alpha-inclined, canine aggressive dogs do not fight among themselves?

Offhand, I can only think of three solutions, namely

1) That the dogs be raised together from puppyhood and "correct" them whenever they attempt to fight. However, can this really be done effectively with a highly canine aggressive LGD breed like a Kangal, for instance?

or

2) Perhaps one should get an LGD from a breed that is considered less canine aggressive however, according to a the report entitled" A Review: The Use of Livestock Protection Dogsin Association with Large Carnivoresin the Rocky Mountains"

dogs that are highly canine aggressive are often better deterrents against wolves than those that aren't so I'm not sure if that's the best solution especially given that I am looking to buy land near wolf country. Furthermore, even if acquiring less aggressive breeds is the answer, which LGD breeds would fit the bill?

or

3) Another solution would be to somehow establish a pack "structure" that not only establishes their human handlers are "alpha" but that then also makes clear where each LGD stands within the overall pack. However, if this is the answer, how does one go about doing this?

So as you can see I'm in a bit of a conundrum.

Any suggestions, insights, or pieces of advice on this topic would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you won't be breeding, the first thing you would want to do to help prevent ärguments would be to get them spayed/neutured. That just helps keep them a little more relaxed. A male/female pair is pretty ideal, in my opinion. Two+ males or two+ females working together generally won't get along quite as well as a male/female pair will...however, many do just fine that way.

LGD breeds are meant to work with the livestock and with their pack. Most are perfectly fine with their established pack, actually most LGD owners have at least two dogs working together. They do best with at least one "buddy." Once they are used to each other, there shouldn't be any fighting going on. Raising them up as pups together is ideal.

I would recommend finding some good LGD books and read up!  Look for articles online, talk to owners and breeders, etc. so you can be well prepared. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

It is better to have more than one LGD, depending on your location and how many predators call your hobby farm home. Yes there will be fighting, but when they fight it is for dominance. Which dominance is good because it makes a leader and followers. The leader will be the oldest, strongest, and most experienced. Which means that when a threat arises then you will have a stable "attack force". The equivalent is like having a military that is run by a private who is in charge of all of the sergeants and corporals. But because of dominance the pecking order is arranged and then the "attack force" is headed by an experienced leader. So yes fighting will happen in the first weeks and possibly months, but you and your livestock will be safer because of it. And eventually your alpha will either get too old or hurt and a younger but experienced LGD will take control. Hope this helps! .


----------

